# Homeland security nominee withdraws



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Homeland security nominee withdraws Former NYC police commissioner cites employee problem

Saturday, December 11, 2004 Posted: 11:18 AM EST (1618 GMT)

WASHINGTON (CNN) -- One week after President Bush nominated him to be secretary of homeland security, former New York Police Commissioner Bernard Kerik withdrew from consideration Friday night after discovering a former household employee had a questionable immigration status.[web:0c68385dcb]http://www.cnn.com/2004/ALLPOLITICS/12/10/kerik.withdraws/index.html[/web:0c68385dcb]


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

I think it's really a shame Kerik had to withdraw. All I know about him is what I learned in his autobiography, but he seemed like he would be a great man for the job.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry to see him withdraw... he looked like he'd probably do a hell of a job. I wonder who'd next be nominated?


----------

